# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Барановичи - 55 лет 61 истребительной авиабазе

## An-Z

Я всё таки там побывал!!! Пока пяток фотографий, подробный рассказ попозже...

----------


## ssk

Судя по ракурсам съемки мы стояли рядом. :))))

----------


## Foxbat

А до начала полётов по ходу все периодически снимали с одних ракурсов.  :Wink:   За исключением некоторых. :lol: 

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/baranovich...chi2006_01.htm

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Расскажите, кроме пилотажников ещё что-нибудь летало ?

----------


## An-Z

:D Ого! скока нас там было!!! Ну а гдеж там ещё было находится, если приемлимые ракурсы были строго ограничены!? Поэтому, подозреваю, все фотографии будут более - менее одинаковы! :?  Да и начавшиеся полёты мало что изменили..
Ну что, поехали... Прибыли мы на аэродром к 9 утра надеясь что-то отснять до наплыва основной массы зрителей, но тщётно, народа было достаточно много и подходы к стоянкам были оцеплены. Пришлось фотать с достаточно большого расстояния, а то и через головы зрителей... К сожалению ещё намедни стало известно, что летать будут только "Витязи", поэтому настроение было уже чуть упавшее.. Мои белорусские друзья отправились на торец ВПП, чтоб получше отснять наших пилотажников, а я пытался отснять белорусские МиГ-29 и Су-27, среди которых были и модернизированные..
Часть самолётов и разложенное перед ними вооружение удалось сфотографировать  brat -цем, с его фоток и начинаю..

----------


## An-Z

Сценарий праздника был простым, в 10.00 торжественное построение в 12.00-12.50 демонстрационные полеты Ми-8МТКО с выбросом парашютистов, которые открывали праздник и они же его закрывали.. а в промежутке всех очаровывали "Русские витязи"... Огорчило то, что организаторы предусмотревшие практически всё, забыли (а может я просто не заметил) разместить где нибудь на видном месте информацию о  своей части, где бы рассказали из-за чего собственно праздник. Белорусские коллеги обещали помочь раздобыть историческую справку об 61 ИАП (ИАБ), надеюсь она скоро станет всем доступной.

----------


## An-Z

арсенал ВВС Белоруссии

----------


## An-Z

Праздник продолжается..

----------


## An-Z

торжественная часть завершилась выносом Боевого знамени...

----------


## An-Z

"Русские витязи"

----------


## An-Z

пилотаж "Русских витязей"...

----------


## An-Z

выступление завершается..

----------


## An-Z

Пилотаж завершился и толпы хлынули на аэродром..

----------


## F70173

Классный репортаж! Спасибо большое. А что за надпись в носовой части Ил-76?

----------


## ssk

Честно говоря, если бы не "Витязи", то праздника совсем не было. Хотя накануне в пятницу они проводили репетицию и отлетали так, что мэр Барановичей позвонил комполка и уточнил: "Не война ли у них началась?". Ну а когда приехали генералы - все уже было гораздо-гораздо скромнее. 
После окончания полетов добрался до стоянки хранения МИгов-23МЛД - все целые стоят.  К празднику два из них заново перекрасили (см фото выше - даже на фото видно как густо легла краска) - их как раз и выкатывали на публику.

----------


## Foxbat

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/baranovich...novichi2006079

Ил-76М "Гвардейский Красносельский", RA-86875

----------


## An-Z

2ssk: а МиГ-23 на базе хранения фотали? Мож и у вас есть что посмотреть?

----------


## Foxbat

Да, было бы интересно увидеть 23-и в непоказной раскраске. :roll:

----------


## Spotter

> Белорусские коллеги обещали помочь раздобыть историческую справку об 61 ИАП (ИАБ), надеюсь она скоро станет всем доступной.


Вот чуть-чуть по истории с сайта МО РБ:
29 апреля 55-летний юбилей образования части отметит личный состав, ветераны 61-й истребительной авиационной базы Западного оперативно-тактического командования ВВС и войск ПВО  
    В плане торжеств - демонстрационный полет пилотажной группы Военно-воздушных сил Российской Федерации "Русские витязи", показ образцов авиационной техники, стоящей на вооружении базы, встречи с ветеранами части, концерт самодеятельных творческих коллективов. 
    Торжества пройдут на аэродроме Барановичи Военно-воздушных сил и войск противовоздушной обороны. Начало праздника в 10.00. 
    Отправной точкой исторического пути базы стал первомайский день 1951 года, когда личному составу части было вручено Боевое Знамя. День вручения воинской святыни стал Днём образования части. 
    Среди славных страниц истории части выполнение боевых задач с ледового аэродрома в полярном Тикси, освоение различных типов самолетов: Як-52, МиГ-25, МиГ-23. Сегодня на вооружении полка - истребители Су-27, МиГ-29. 
    Военные авиаторы свято хранят память о героических свершениях и подвигах однополчан. 
    Особое место среди имен военных летчиков части занимает имя Владимира Николаевича Карвата. Его подвиг навсегда останется в памяти благодарного народа Беларуси. Ценой собственной жизни 23 мая 1996 года пилот предотвратил падение самолёта на населённый пункт. За этот последний, бессмертный полет он первым в Республике Беларусь удостоен звания Героя Беларуси (посмертно). Приказом Министра обороны РБ подполковник Карват В.Н. навечно зачислен в списки личного состава 1-й авиационной эскадрильи 61 иаб. 
    В летописи авиационной части оставили свой героический след 175 военнослужащих, награждённых за боевые заслуги орденами и медалями, в том числе один Герой Беларуси, два Героя Советского Союза, три кавалера ордена Ленина, 18 - Боевого Красного Знамени, 1- Славы III степени, 45 - Красной Звезды, 4- Отечественной войны, 1- Александра Невского, 33 - За службу Родине. Медалями "За отвагу", "За боевые заслуги", "За отличие в воинской службе" "Воину-интернационалисту от благодарного народа Афганистана" награждены 67 военнослужащих и ветеранов части. 
    Сегодня личный состав 61 ИАБ выполняет задачи боевого дежурства по защите воздушных границ Республики Беларусь. 
    В 2004 году на вооружение авиабазы поступили модернизированные истребители МиГ-29 и Су-27. В марте 2005 года военными летчиками Вячеславом Бровченко, Александром Бочкаревым и Юрием Ковалевым на модернизированных МиГ-29БМ установлено 15 мировых рекордов. 
    Личный состав авиационной базы является постоянным участником всех воздушных парадов и всех крупномасштабных учений в Республике Беларусь, по итогам, которых удостаивался самой высокой оценки командования вида Вооруженных Сил и Министерства обороны.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> освоение различных типов самолетов: Як-52,


 :?:  :? Может быть всё-таки Як-25, а не 52 ?

----------


## An-Z

:lol: вот и доверяй официальной информации.. Як-52 осваивали.. вот молодцы.. и летали с ледового аэродрома Тикси.. В Тикси конечно холодно, но аэродром там обычный, а осваивали авиаторы полка, как и многи в те годы, ледовый аэродром на Земле Франца-Иосифа... 
У меня есть такая информация. При формировании полк вооружался МиГ-15. В 1959 началось освоение Як-25М и Су-9, первые осваивали передовые (в т.ч. ледовые) аэродромы, а вторые грунтовые аэродромы. В тот же период на вооружении полка имелись МиГ-17 и МиГ-19. В 1968 полк перевооружается на МиГ-25П...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Андрей ! (Где-то на соседней ветке я уже с кем то обсуждал это) : Ну не могло быть строевых Миг-25П в 68-м году ! И тем более в Барановичах, при всём к ним уважении... 

Аргументы ? 
1. Ты же сам выкладывал по Саваслейке - 69 год.
2. Я, опять же, специально выяснял - первыми были 3 Саваслейца (Ментюков, Зубанков, Чаплыгин) и инспектор Русаков. И происходило это всё не в Саваслейке, а в Ахтубинске.
3. Там же и катастрофа Кадомцева. Дата - 28 апреля 69-го года. А машина-то ещё опытная была, так что какой там 68 год...
4. Ну и Правдинск как не упомянуть - первые строевые (!) Миг-25П поступили в Правдинск в 70-м году, войсковые испытания проходили там же (71-72 год).

Вот, примерно так...
Если я где-то заблуждаюсь и мне дадут другой расклад, то я наверное застрелюсь...   :Wink:

----------


## ssk

Миги-23 не фотографировал - не успел. В наглую подъехал по РП к их стоянке на своем автомобиле и только достал фотоаппарат... но ко мне тут направился какой-то человек в форме - пришлось сматываться..... В принципе все Миги-23МЛД в стандартном трехцветном камуфляже - без особых изысков. Перекрасили только 2 борта, которые и выкатывались на всеобщее обозрение. До развала СССР все эти МИГи-23МЛД базировались в Мачулищах.

----------


## An-Z

2Мелихов Александр: твоя правда, бездумно переписал материал с "Белорусской военной газеты"..
2ssk: вот именно стандартный камуфляж и интересен, не тронутый.. заводской.. особенно вид сверху! :)

----------


## Skyraider

Попробовал я снимать их, так какой-то бдительный кинулся нас с SSK и Пашей гонять и при этом кричать - охрана, охрана...
Есть фото со стоянки, интересны...

----------


## An-Z

Конечно! Выкладывайте!

----------


## F378

> Попробовал я снимать их, так какой-то бдительный кинулся нас с SSK и Пашей гонять и при этом кричать - охрана, охрана...
> Есть фото со стоянки, интересны...


мало ли    :)      вдруг все узнают какой самолет скоро уйдет в металлолом   :D

----------


## Skyraider

Отсканирую и выложу. Машины сняты в тотже день на стояке завода.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Пару картинок 23-х (из хранящихся в 61 иаб) я на ветке "МиГ-23 на хранении.." выложил.

----------


## Skyraider

Давненько не смотрел сам. Вот пра снимков 23-го.

----------


## Skyraider

Вот такие машинки там еще стояли.

----------


## Skyraider

И уже после покраски...

----------


## F378

это наверное Щучинские. як-28пп.

кстати читал историю, как будучи в Омске в один день 61 иап потерял два миг-25 . без жертв

----------


## F378

а су-17 наверное заводские ,в Белоруссии не было полков на су-17

----------


## Skyraider

Зачехленные Су-22 после ремонта, а 17-е не знаю, выцветший если не ошибаюсь на Боровой.

----------


## Skyraider

Почему не было полков на Су-17? ВВС Бел ВО: 
    306 апиб,Бобровичи,
    953 апиб, Бобровичи,
    940 апиб, Поставы.

----------


## F378

> Почему не было полков на Су-17? ВВС Бел ВО: 
>     306 апиб,Бобровичи,
>     953 апиб, Бобровичи,
>     940 апиб, Поставы.


Извини но инфа абсолютно неверная. 

306 апиб  су-7 позже су-24 
953 точно также 
940 апиб миг-17 су-7  миг-27 

одно время предполагалось перевооружить 940-й на су-17м3 ,полк вовсю готовился к этому ,рисовали всякие схемы ,планы , но в конечном итоге перевооружили на миг-27м и д.


существует парадокс - в Белоруссии имелся завод по ремонту су-17 ,но ни один полк на су-17 в Белоруссии не базировался. Только на период ЛТУ и  стрельб в Лунинце.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> И уже после покраски...


Ну эти самолеты к 61 иап (иаб) отношения не имеют(в том числе и МиГ-23УБ). Как Вы правильно заметили они заводские. Остатки от полков, которые "погибли" на базе разделки на территории завода. Рыбин (ГИ а потом директор) - молодец. Пытался сохранить для истории. Да не все удалось... А самолеты 201 иап изначально хранились в 61 иап.

----------


## F378

т.е как я предполагаю як-28 Щучинские

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> т.е как я предполагаю як-28 Щучинские


Да, конечно. А какие в Баранках на этой стояночке заводской Як-28У были... Заглядение.... Все под топор пошло...

----------


## F378

а на фото выше видны некие спарки ,это видать не те ?

----------


## Skyraider

Информация из книги ”Су-17” издательства Экспиринт, спасибо за уточнения.
Машина после покраски совсем пустая стояла, скорей всего ее для памятника привели в порядок

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот такие машинки там еще стояли.


Як-28-х у меня много фото, а вот ранний Су-17-это интересно. Нельзя ли поподробнее?

----------


## Skyraider

Можно, машина действительно ранняя, поищу снимки.

----------


## [RUS] MK

А нет ли у кого фоток кабины Су-27УБМ1?

----------

